# Kein Zugriff auf bestimmte Webseiten



## Kaiser206 (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir neulich einen neuen WLAN Router gekauft: Netgear DG834GB.
Ich habe ihn eingerichtet und alles scheint zu funktionieren. Wenn ich allerdings die Seite CortalConsors.de aufrufe ist sie nicht verfügbar. Dieses Problem scheine nur ich zu haben, also muss es irgendwie am Router liegen. Ich habe bereits versucht verschiedene MTU Packetgrößen einzustellen aber es bringt alles nichts. Inzwischen habe ich auch andere Seiten gefunden, die ich nicht aufrufen kann. Es kommt einfach kein Ping.

Hatte da jemand schonmal ein ähnliches Problem?

mfg


----------

